# Coyote hunting



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Any NE Ohio coyote hunters ?


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

I hunted coyotes before in the past was wanting to start back up actually. Seems like its sometimes impossible to get those critters to come in. I Did some trapping with my Dad this year caught few nice ones and Got lucky shot one in bow season 58lb male, he had number 2 shot in his hide when I skinned him out!


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

i have tryed it out in iowa a couple times and im gona start hunting them dogs out here


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Shaun Frame is our local yote caller... send him an email or pm... also visit www.coyotegods.com some great info there


----------

